# fish holding today should i strip her of her egg?



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

I have another red empress holding today (not sure if she will hold the until the end). These guys are at school so we have x mas break coming dec 17 so that will be only about 11 days and we won't be back on until 4th. So she might release them during the time i am off. Most likely get eaten. 

should i strip her? How do i get the eggs to hatch?


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I stripped my yellow lab on the 3rd week. Around 20-25th day. And they didn't release any fries. I think yours will be fine over the Christmas break. And I read they won't release if it's not safe to do so, so yeah


----------

